# Looking for opinion on a drill press problem



## angboy (Nov 30, 2015)

I have a Delta 12" variable speed drill press that is 10 years old (model DP350). I was trying to drill some blanks tonight and it started making an awful noise. We opened up the top and the back variable speed pulley part was ****-eyed. The spindle wouldn't turn by hand because the belt clearly doesn't fit around it with it ****-eyed like this. I guess when the DP was on, the motor was strong enough to force the belt around, but with the racket. The top pancake like thing of the back pulley set wasn't sitting parallel to the other. We were able to sort of push it back into place where it seemed to lock in and we found the small set screw that we tightened it with. But as soon as we turned it back on, it became ****-eyed again. I'll try to attach a picture, although I'm not sure you can actually see how off-kilter it is.

But my basic question is I'm wondering if anyone has an opinion on whether, given the age of the machine, I should just give in and buy a new one? I don't know if you can maybe buy a new pulley for it and replace that back one, but I'm also not very handy at doing stuff like that so don't know if my husband and I would be able to do it ourselves, and I definitely doubt that paying someone to make a house call to fix it is worth it.

Anyone have an opinion?


----------



## angboy (Nov 30, 2015)

Attaching pix- and sorry that I used a word that I guess was flagged above- I didn't know the site now did this and thought that was the best descriptor.


----------



## jttheclockman (Nov 30, 2015)

I do not understand what you are saying. Try saying it with out the bleeps. Looks good in the photo. The pulley  is driven by the motor. It has a flat spot on the shaft that the setscrew of the pulley tightens against. The pulley has teeth that grab the belt and pull it around. You can take the belt off and try the motor and see if there is a hop in it. If it runs smooth then you will have to explain a bit more. Sorry.

This may interest you. Read the reviews . Not good.

http://www.amazon.com/DELTA-DP350-Shopmaster-12-Inch-Bench/product-reviews/B00006K00I?pageNumber=3



Parts list.  http://www.ereplacementparts.com/de...bench-drill-press-parts-c-3275_3279_7680.html


----------



## Sylvanite (Nov 30, 2015)

That looks like a Reeves drive.  The two halves of the drive pulley are spring-loaded and the quill pulley opens and closes in response to the drive speed lever.  When you operate the lever (say, from fast to slow), the quill pulley is pressed together, making it larger in effective diameter.  The additional tension on the belt forces the drive pulley apart, making it smaller in effective diameter.  That changes the drive ratio, slowing quill down.

It's normal for the two halves of the drive pulley to splay apart.  It isn't normal for them to be out of alignment.  Check for a bent motor shaft or worn spots on the drive pulleys.  Also try turning on the drill and immediately changing the speed.  Be careful, though, and don't force anything.  If the drive mechanism isn't working smoothly, you can easily bend (and actually break) the motor spindle.  Never change the speed when the drill isn't running.

I hope that helps,
Eric


----------



## Monty (Nov 30, 2015)

Your DP has a Reeves drive. Can't tell from the picts, but it sounds like one of the pulleys slipped and is now damaged, maybe beyond repairing that pulley and should be replaced. If you can get new pulleys, they can be changed, but can be a PITA to do so. I do not have your DP, but I did change the Reeves drive on my Jet 1236 lathe so I know it is doable with a little effort.


----------



## jttheclockman (Nov 30, 2015)




----------



## Paul in OKC (Nov 30, 2015)

If you are talking about the top half of the pulley, it may have a worn out bushing in it? If it is the sliding part of the assembly, I would check that out. Or maybe the bottom half if both move.


----------



## angboy (Nov 30, 2015)

Well stupid me realized that after we tried to fix it and then turned it on again and it went wonky again, my husband did pop it back into place- and I took the pictures after that. So now I went and turned it on real quick and it immediately made the noise again and I took some closer up pix that are now actually accurate. I had tried adjusting the speed last night when it was running and I didn't use overwhelming force, but the dial didn't even want to move- usually it just takes a light touch, but I'd have had to use pretty strong force if I was even going to think about being able to get it to move. 

Paul, I'll have to figure out what the busings are...

I see that the replacement part from the link provided by jttheclockman is about $215. What's the price for a decent new DP?

Anyway, I'll attach the more accurate pix.


----------



## angboy (Nov 30, 2015)

OK so it still doesn't really show how discrepant they are, but they're definitely not parallel to each other. I had a hard time getting a picture to really show it...


----------



## nativewooder (Nov 30, 2015)

Due to your lack of experience, try ereplacementparts.com.  All kinds of info on most tools.  If you can't find the info you need, there is a toll-free number.  Good Luck!


----------



## Jackpot50 (Jun 14, 2017)

I found this and bored out to .583 used the set screw.
Redrilled 4 bolts that hold motor and tapped, moved down 1/2"
works great.
http://www.speedselector.com/products/adjustable-center-drives/series-21/5m.htm


----------



## sbwertz (Jun 15, 2017)

If you do decide to go with a new one, I love my Steel City with the 6" quill travel.


----------



## Gary Beasley (Jun 15, 2017)

sbwertz said:


> If you do decide to go with a new one, I love my Steel City with the 6" quill travel.



I have one of those too, great drill press though I did wind up replacing the chuck as it had pronounced runout on it.


----------



## dogcatcher (Jun 17, 2017)

Try to find an article about cleaning and oiling Reeves drives.   Preventative maintenance will keep them running a long time.

Here you go.  https://www.ncwoodworker.net/forums/showthread.php?t=37952 

I recommend reading and taking notes, and following the instructions.  A little oil maybe all it needs, also sounds like the manual might be a good reference point.   There is also probably more info on a search, I would recommend it.


----------



## KenV (Jun 17, 2017)

Hmmm, a November 2015 IP with responses and suggestions in June 2017.


----------



## tomas (Jun 17, 2017)

This is the same type design as the ShopSmith.  First, I would blow out the entire mechanism with compressed air. I would then spray the shafts with WD 40 and run it changing speeds. Lastly, I would oil the shaft with light machine oil and tun it again.

My $0.02.
Tomas


----------

